# Becoming Illegal?



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Without notice and citing unexplained concerns about “public safety,” the Justice Department’s ATF has ordered the maker of several popular AR pistols to “cease and desist” in the production of the top seller “Honey Badger.”

The order, which maker Q LLC complied with to avoid criminal prosecution, has jarred the gun community.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

I was reading about this elsewhere and it seems that it's related to the stock. The ATF is saying that with the stock as it is, it fits the definition of a short-barreled rifle.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the brace (not a stock) was approved by the ATF it is different than other AR pistols as it uses a different type of short buffer and bolt and the receiver is specifically made to take this bolt buffer and brace combination.

the company and industry have lawyered up and are fighting this based on the failure to notify and the devices approval. 

any department that makes thousands of people felons with an letter and no warning is not operating in good faith.

it is time for NFA to end and time for the AFT to get a good spanking they job is to protect people and the country not make criminals of people for no good reason. as they seem to think their mission is.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for providing greater detail on that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They haven't changed any regulations, and the ruling only applies to that particular combination of parts on that particular firearm. (at least for now).


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

by the way if you haven't shot a short AR they are very quick on target transitions but still hit decent at 200 yards.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Dang!! And I feel like really really vulnerable...without one...


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

RobertDane said:


> Dang!! And I feel like really really vulnerable...without one...


You don't feel you need to comment on a particular topic, do you also think it should be illegal to do so?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you must ask what is the logic that a rifle must have a 16 inch barrel and be a minimum of 26 inches 

a hand gun may be as small as you like so small that they can be hidden as a belt buckle 

what does the Government or anyone else have to fear from a 24 inch handgun and why would it matter if a handgun had a stock. 

and why if a rifle only needs a 16 inch barrel does a shotgun need and 18 inch barrel

when you realize these are arbitrary numbers.

if it had anything to do with an overall length and perhaps say a less than 26 inches you must purchase as a handgun over 26 inches you must purchase as a long gun a long gun can not be cut down to be a handgun. 
that you could see some logic in 


however I believe the logic used was in 1934 politicians looked at a Thompson that they feared and said it has a 12 inch barrel , we don't want people without significant wealth to have such guns , it bears no "sporting purpose"

unfortunately they should have seen the logic of "sporting purpose" about 1938 ol Adolph had been selling that sporting purpose around Europe for a while

maybe some did 

The United States Supreme Court in United States v. Miller, 307 U.S. 174 (1939), opined that
firearms that are part of ordinary military equipment, or with use that could contribute to the common
defense are protected by the Second Amendment,

the 1960s era xm177 had only a 10.5 inch barrel on the CAR-15
the current M4A1 has a 14.5 inch barrel
10.5 , 12 ,13.7 ,14.5 and 14.7 inch barrels as well as 16 and 20 have all been used in US security operations.
police departments use many different lengths 

for the same reasons police and security forces use these barrel lengths to provide for the common defense , they are useful to the citizens.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you must ask what is the logic that a rifle must have a 16 inch barrel and be a minimum of 26 inches


It is about fear.
It's about concealability, going back almost to the days of gangsters hiding gats under their topcoats. 
It is about control.
It is NOT about public safety.

It's good to remember that the definition of "regulated" changed in the 20th century. It used to mean "optimized." Now it means "controlled," The dogs now confuse the bell for the food.

IMO, a very good home defense configuration that scares the influencers and entitled because it can be possessed by the average citizen and concealed; unlike a semi auto pistol and a few coat pockets of extended mags.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is a video better explaining what is going on


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> here is a video better explaining what is going on


Coming *soon* to a theater near you...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------

